# 04 with quad tips. Spintech only?



## michiganfootball911 (Sep 17, 2012)

I want to convert my 04 to have the dual exhaust look with quad tips. Im not sure as to what all i need to make the happen. I know for starters i will need the Banshee inserts. Im not even sure which spintech catback to order on the website. Or even any other companys make the split for the 04s. Id rather not get 05/06 midpipes and just keep my stock ones. Please help as to what my options are. Thanks.

SPINTECH GTO '04-'06 Systems - Exhaust Systems - Cars - Pontiac - GTO '04-'06 - SpinTech Performance Mufflers

I want this look. Not sure what bumper is the 2nd pic. But i want!!


----------

